# I don't mind having IBS



## Starry_Eyed (Apr 8, 2009)

Strange topic title, isn't it? Maybe shocking would be a better description. But as it says there are reasons why I don't ALWAYS mind having IBS. So much posting, talking and reading about a disorder can be sad and depressing, so I thought, "Why not try to think about it another way?"I will never say I am glad, proud, excited, or expect others to be envious that I have this annoying disorder, but here are the reasons I can admit that it isn't always bad:1. It may be frustrating, but its not fatal.







2. It forces me to eat healthy and cut out (most) junk food3. Related, it has helped me to lose/maintain a more healthy weight4. I am able to truly enjoy good days. I don't take a day (or night) for granted when I am feeling okay to go out an enjoy myself. If my body can tolerate it, I'm going to have fun!5. Although there doesn't seem to be much out there currently in ways of a cure, there is research being done. Someday soon, there will be a cure to help us all. (I can't help it, I'm a scientist at heart)6. Knowing there is a place to talk, vent, inquire, laugh, cry, and help other people in similar situations.For those of you that are willing, what do you not mind about having IBS (or any other disorder for that matter)?


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

while right now I am in a bad place...I think it can be a good thing to know that I am making some healthy dietary choices which will probably help me in the long run, reduce my cholesterol and make my heart happier. I totally know what you mean about having a good day and wanting to go out and make the most of it. Great post !!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I consider myself lucky to have had "only" IBS, rather than other possibilities that might not have worked out so well. There was no point during those years that I had to deal with this that I was happy about it; but the dramatic deterioration in my health really forced me to reconstruct my approach to my aging body. In the end, having eliminated so many chronic conditions without having to turn myself in to GI and Cardio specialists and a lifetime (or what's left of it) of doctor's waiting rooms, I owe in great part to those 10 years of diarrhea. It's been 10 years since I became "overitnow," and I am looking forward to another 20 years of healthy living.So yeah, looking ahead, it did turn out really good. Mark


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

I couldn't agree with you more. As I've said here and in my book, Living with IBD & IBS, while I wouldn't choose to have either I am a healthier person both physically and spiritually today than before the IBD and IBS settled in. I understand my body more, I understand my mind more, and I appreciate every good day I have more than I ever would have without these diseases. I still have times when I get sick, frustrated, angry, and wish I didn't have IBD and IBS. But, it is what it is and it's my reality. So, I accept it while making the changes I need to make and move forward as best I can. Having places like this site to chat with other sure makes it better too!Peace,Elizabeth


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Youh ave got to be kidding me!! this disease is the most embarrassing one anybody could have!! it has and continues to ruin my life totally..cannot eat out , take grandkids anywere..running to the toliet during eating out can ruin everyone appetite...your mind is always on ####..when and where it will hit...i would rather trade for a lot of other ailments!! i feel like I am cursed..it feels like a demonic curse...nothing is worse in my opinion/ i know people will start screaming cancer...you get cancer ..you die it is over....with ibs you continiiue to live in hell>>>>no cure!!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well I personally find that negative thinking leads to me feeling worse and having more negative thinking. Whereas with positive thinking I usually feel better and that leads to more positive thinking.When one looks hard enough... one can see that there IS some good in near every situation in life. But.. one has to want to look for it.Has it wrecked my life?? "Wrecked"?? no.. probably not. It sure changed it a whole lot though. And that took loads of acceptance and adjusting in my life. And that WAS work to accomplish. But in the end, I had to _choose_ to be bitter and angry about it *or* accept it and do the best I can. It was a simple choice. Anger only made me feel worse. Gratitude made me feel better. And.. I would like to feel better. So.... obvious choice for me.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree. Positive thinking is the most important thing with IBS. Especially that you have to learn how to live with it. Staying upset will NOT help on the long run!


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hmmm. As things are much better for me at the moment, one positive thing is that I am going to try and make the most of my life - while I can. I really do appreciate how lucky I am to have normal days and to be able to do what normal people do. It has given me a insight into how awful life can be and that will be with me forever. I now know where probably hundreds of public toilets are.I am determined to try and help other people that are dealing with thisTo be honest though, I kind of agree with Knotthappy. IBS has destroyed my life over the last decade and I would be a very different person today, had I not had to deal with it. It has destroyed my career, my life and even my confidence as a person. I am struggling to deal with a phobia of going out anywhere, which will probably take me years and years - if I ever get over it. I never had a day over that decade when on a good day, I really felt able to go and enjoy it. The fear of constantly shitting my pants was with me everyday and everywhere and it's still there. I lost all my friends, my social life, my twenties, boyfriends, marriage, children etc..and I have to constantly look at everyone else and their amazing accomplishments from the 10 years that I spent mostly sitting and pooing on various toilets and feeling so alone with it all. I really admire you all for being such positive people and being able to look at it in that way. I am mostly very bitter and angry about the whole thing. Although I will now make the most of each day to enjoy my life as much as I can.


----------



## AliceD (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, of course it sucks big time, but I can say two things about it. First, it has made me make food choices which are better for my cardiova scular system and my arthritis--changes I should have made already but IBS-D really forced me into. (Not that they have actually helped noticably, at least not yet.) And second, it has made me more sensitive to other people. You know, I can think back at people who canceled an engagement at the last minute or were hesitant about going out to a restaurant or even to our home. Maybe they were dealing with IBS or something similar and were scared like me to make any commitments or be stuck at restaurant where there is nothing they can safely eat. I can't know for sure, but I know that from now on, I will take that into consideration and not pry, get hurt feelings or whatever when something like that happens because they may be suffering like I am.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes I know what you mean. It never crossed my mind that people had to deal with things like this. I find myself always thinking I wonder if they have got IBS. I never thought about it before but it certainly does make you more aware. Was having a bit of a negative day yesterday I think.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Remember, IBS affects 1 in 5 people in the U.S. And it is the 2nd most common cause for absenteeism from school and work, behind the common cold. So, yep, lots of people dealing with this but it's not like we're out in the real world talking poop. Much easier to talk poop on the internet. I've got both colitis and IBS and now gluten-intolerance. Believe me, there are days where I still get ticked off by it, mad that I have to think so hard about what to eat or not to eat, I've had to change my career, I don't do everything I want to do, etc. But, I don't have cancer or Parkinson's or MS or any of the other more awful debilitating diseases out there. So, I suck up every good hour, day, week, and month I have the best that I can. If you want to get a a better idea of who I was BC - before colitis/IBS - and today it's in my book. I am a very different person now than I was 10+ years ago - not always in ways I would have chosen. But I've learned to make peace with it and move forward, knowing that there will be days where I falter - I'm human and there is no such thing as Miss Mary Sunshine all day every day. But, it is what it is and I've learned to live with it pretty darn well despite it all. Keep smiling!







It helps, if even just a little. hugs,Elizabeth


----------



## ejb199 (Sep 22, 2009)

hello, im new to the site. iuve been lurking for a while and reading posts but just never posted! i totally get the benefits of positive thinking but honestly, id rather be fat and happy and stuff my face with junk everyday than be burdened with this cr*p - literally. it really is ruining my life and i just dont know where to turn anymore.on top of the ibs, i suffer emetophobia, so vomit phobia. which i think to be fair, has contributed to the ibs. coz im so scared of being sick, i dont eat very well. i find tho the ibs and diarrhea just makes the emetophobia a billion times worse. i.e when i have d* - i just can never be sure if it IS ibs or actually a bug or food poisoning.i honestly dont know how i hold a job down and go about life tbh. its such a huge struggle.


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 30, 2004)

I totally agree with Knotthappy. You have to be kidding. I keep a positive attitude. I am a positive person, but when it comes to IBS, ar eyou kidding. I am glad I have it. Bolony.I try to eat healthy. I cannot even eat fresh fruits and vegetables without having a problem. Is that healthy? I dond't think so.jIt is so fun when I want to eat something, and my family members are sitting arundeating it, and I can not have it. That only upets me more.And it is no fun thnking you can go somewhere without knowig where the bathrooms are becuase you never know where once you might need it.My sister came the other day ad I did not know she was coming. I was having a time with IBS D and ended up having to run to the bathroom five times, and then we decidd to go to lunch. I ended up hving to run to the bathroom three more times while we were there, and ended up having to take four immodidum. That was no fun. and then she said she should have called first as then I would not have been so upset and have to keep running to the bathroom.Maybe if others would be nore sympathic, and understand it would help.No, this is not fun,and I am not gld I hve itIf ther were a cure for it. There are cures for other things. Why not IBSI have vented. Sorry if I offend anyone, but this is not fun


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No one is saying it is fun. We are just trying to look for the positives in a negative situation. I am sure you can understand the value of that.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Think everybody here understands how frustrating this IBS thing is. I haven't had it for so long as other people in here and it already messed up my life big time. During the last months I could hardly work, go out or (sorry for becoming so personal) have sex. I am a young woman and I am about to get married and my fiancee is asking me if I still find him attractive...and what can I say...yes I do hun but it's hard to think about sex when your belly feels like it's going to explode the next second and you're so full of gas and poo you end up finding yourself disgusting! So...lol...yes it is no fun! But if you let it get to you it will be even less fun! I was thinking the other week (but wow in the mean time i managed to find some kind of a solution for my D) to just invite all my friends to a party and tell everybody the yummy truth: hey people welcome just wanted you to know i have IBS and I am so full of gas and poo I could turn this room in a quarantine area in a sec! My point is: if you keep letting it put you down, you're punishing yourself for something that is NOT your fault and everybody, including yourself, should like you just the same,....poo or no poo! Life is a bit more than IBS!


----------



## Chattyaholic (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree with your #1 reason, it is not fatal.I have a friend who has stage 3 breast cancer, and is started a 4-month round of chemo today before they can even do the masectomy, then radiation afterward. I would much rather have IBS-D than breast cancer.I love your attitude!! *thumbs up*


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think anyone is saying they'd volunteer for IBS.However for some people finding the silver lining is something that really helps them cope. Not that positive thinking can make something magically go away, but it can, for some people, reduce how much they stress about something and help them cope with it.Now which way your IBS tweaks your life will depend on which silver lining you may find (if you are one that even finds this sort of thing helpful).I don't think anyone is saying you have to look on the bright side, but it is one coping mechanism that works for a lot of people with any sort of disease that is painful, embarrassing or disruptive. It may be something some people may find helpful.


----------



## Starry_Eyed (Apr 8, 2009)

In no way did I mean to offend anyone with the post. This disorder is NOT fun. That is true. All I was trying to say was "hey, a lot of the posts here are negative or otherwise unhappy, why not give a positive post". Once again, sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I can't see why you would have offended anybody!


----------



## robfromcanada (Sep 30, 2009)

Three months ago I go a parasitewhile travelling.Since my treatment with antibiotics cipro first then tmz I have IBS-D.Lost 26 pounds in three months.I work in a cancer clinic at a front line supervisory level(loads of day to day stress)Finding it hard to get nutrition in.Toast ,bananna,rice,applesauce,some chicken.Having a really hard time eating.In the middle of my sickness my wife asked for a divorce.(more stress).My doctor said its better to work than to be at home.But either way I have stress.Are there any drugs that help.For anxiety?I am currently trtying vitamin B6,withy a multivitamin and a calcium suppliment.How about drugs/natural remedies for gas or bloating.I have tried to steam carrots and beans.And suggestions on other foods I could try.Any suggestions would be welcome.I am an optomistic person generally.My health does concern me ..particularilly my weight loss.Does peppermint tea work?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

robfromcanadaI used Buspar for IBS, but it is typically used for anxiety. A lot of the drugs used for anxiety sometimes help with IBS.For gas and bloating I would try probiotics (so you make less gas, several like Align have been clinically tested in IBSers) you could also try a fennel tea.For some people a digestive enzyme supplement (or prescription if someone will right it for Creon) with pancreatin in them taken at the start of a meal can help with bloating.Peppermint (tea or capsules or candies like Altoids made with real peppermint oil) can help some poeple, mostly with pain and cramping. Not so much in reducing number of farts per day or bloating.Often food doesn't make that much difference, but eating smaller meals more often tends to work better than not eating all day and then having a big dinner. Even if the not eating all day gets you a short term benefit, it is worse in the long run. If you do OK on the BRAT diet you might try this ../diet/ to give you more options.


----------



## robfromcanada (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply.Do you think a followup with a gastroenterologist would help?Rob


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you haven't seen the GI doc, yet, it probably is a good idea. There are number of things they might be able to prescribe that could help.


----------



## robfromcanada (Sep 30, 2009)

I am glad that I found this post.Thanks for being positive.You have given me some options to explore.I really didnt feel like my Dr was really listening to me.Thanks again for the information


----------

